# My Betta pics



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello,I am new here. I have just found this forum tonight. Here are my 4 out of 13 Betta shown here. Sorry,the quality are not good. Currently,I am keeping 13 Betta,and sadly,one has been torn by the disease lately;its fins have fallen over...........

Hope you guys enjoy them.

Oh,my favorite ones are the yellow Half moon and cream Crown tail.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Gorgeous bettas!! I've never seen a crowntail in that color!


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah,that's why I am gaga for it. Thank the comments.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Beautiful bettas!! I love the pink and last one.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful fish you've got!!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

They are so pretty! I love the yellows too.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

What brilliant colors! Beautiful!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Beautiful fish! I really like that gravel too! lol


----------



## Ashcan Bill (May 30, 2010)

Great looking fish!


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

Very good looking bettas! and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That crowntail is amazing.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you,guys and dolls.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Aargh, I still can't get over how absolutely gorgeous that crowntail is... He's absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

Haha,sorry,Betta Slave. I cannot send it to you as the distance we lived and he is my favorite one too. I bought it immediately when I saw he was on the store,and my mood in happily all day long..........


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww, that's too bad. :wink: XD


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're all beautiful! LOVEEE your CT...I think a trip is in our near future!hahaha jkkk


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

Hehe,hope so. Give me PM when you're ready. Haha......XD


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

Collage of my Betta:Redux 

One of them has got overwhelmed by the disease;I resuscitated him from the dead door,but the fin has been damaged tremendously (the first shot you seen here). I still love him,btw. And one of CT I have just bought it today. He's so afraid of camera,have to shot it from the distance. Hence the blurring.......


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I loove your bettas and of course I also want your Crowntail xD


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I am in love with both of your yellow bettas. I want them!! How much do you want for them? XD
And that poor crowntail boy! But once he heals up, he'll be stunning!


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> I am in love with both of your yellow bettas. I want them!! How much do you want for them?


Haha,sorry,they are priceless,non-sale.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't usually like pink but that pink is beautiful. They're all beautiful.


----------

